# About Time, Eh



## Kornowski (Sep 23, 2008)

Finally got my computer fixed, it'd been broken for far too long!

It was like Christmas all over again;





What was inside... FTW!



































I love the on-board power and reset buttons, then to the left is the reset CMOS button. That folks, is why it's FTW.





The dust on my TT before I took it off the old board;





I had to remove the backing plate off the back of the 965P... This was a right pain.





I had to use a hair dryer and some brute force to finally get it off...





It had annoyed me so much, I had to teach that little SOB. I made it listen to the entire West Life best of CD. The little bastard;





Now, I did have some problems with it...

I had just got it all set up. Installed Vista and a few updates and drivers. Turned it off to go to sleep, when I came to turn it on in the morning, it wouldn't boot. It powered up for a second maybe then turned off. The Post read out thing showed 'FF' then for a split second it showed 'FA'. I only know this because I had to video it and pause the video to see what it had said.

I tried resetting the CMOS, taking the battery out, taking the RAM out, different HDD and pushing the BIOS chip down a little. Nothing worked...

I read on the EVGA boards that other people have had this problem, it was sometimes associated with backing plates on HSF's. I figured I'd put it on too tight, as I couldn't see any of the threads on the screws.

So, I plopped on the stock Intel HSF (Eww, Yeah, I know.) and it booted up just fine;





I put some electrical tape on the backing plate too, just to stop any shorts.





Now, It's all done and together. Well, so to speak. It's not in the case yet, as I'm waiting for some more stuff.
















There's a bit of clearance between the NB and the TT, but it fits just fine!







All done!


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 23, 2008)

Idle and load temps are pretty awesome, too!

Idle





Load


----------



## scooter (Sep 23, 2008)

SCHNAZZY...

EVGA makes such nice boards..


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Sep 23, 2008)

I can has SLI?


----------



## Shane (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah dan il send you my home address later then eh so you can send them to me okay thanks 

nah looks sweet my friend,Scooter is right EVGA do make realy nice boards,noticed the solid capacitors aswell which is QUALITY!

will be nice to see what overclock you get from that beauty 

thanks for posting


----------



## scooter (Sep 23, 2008)

They make them so nice that its almost a shame to hide em with crazy components,,,, almost


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 23, 2008)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I can has SLI?



You can has SLI!? 



Nevakonaza said:


> yeah dan il send you my home address later then eh so you can send them to me okay thanks
> 
> nah looks sweet my friend,Scooter is right EVGA do make realy nice boards,noticed the solid capacitors aswell which is QUALITY!
> 
> ...



Heh. Yeah, I'll send them to you. Just as they are, in a big box... lol.

Aye, I really like the board. It has so many features!
Like the POST read out display, you can't really see it in the pictures, it's under the GPU fan. If you look close you can see it 

I'm hoping around 3.4Ghz 




scooter said:


> They make them so nice that its almost a shame to hide em with crazy components,,,, almost



Hmm, We'll see


----------



## funkysnair (Sep 23, 2008)

why dont you put it in your case lol?


----------



## TFT (Sep 23, 2008)

Very nice Danny, its been a long time coming. I'm jealous. 
Now will you snap out of this bad bout of depression, you've had so many hugs that members are begining to talk


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 23, 2008)

funkysnair said:


> why dont you put it in your case lol?



I'm waiting on a fan controller and another GTS. So I want to put them all in together, like a big happy family.



TFT said:


> Very nice Danny, its been a long time coming. I'm jealous.
> Now will you snap out of this bad bout of depression, you've had so many hugs that members are begining to talk



Thanks, Dave. Aye, I know. You're welcome to Remote Access it any time 
Haha. It's that Kuzba one, nothing but trouble!


----------



## Calibretto (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow! Looks awesome Danny! So why is it out of the case?


----------



## Quiltface (Sep 23, 2008)

I have that white Ibanez RG


----------



## funkysnair (Sep 23, 2008)

ive never known someone to have a perfectly good antec900 sitting whilst there computer gathers dust on the bench lol....


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 23, 2008)

Calibretto said:


> Wow! Looks awesome Danny! So why is it out of the case?



Thanks, Craig! Read my last post, I want a big happy component family gathering, lol.



Quiltface said:


> I have that white Ibanez RG



Haha! It's awesome isn't it!



funkysnair said:


> ive never known someone to have a perfectly good antec900 sitting whilst there computer gathers dust on the bench lol....



It's been there for like months. Full painted and everything. I can't wait to get it all back together! lol


----------



## Quiltface (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah its sexy


----------



## ScOuT (Sep 23, 2008)

Very nice....post a few pics when it's complete


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 23, 2008)

I sure will


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice Danny!  You didn't post a pic of the "after" Tuniq Tower, you know without the dust  Those load temps are perfect man!  Congratz!



Kornowski said:


> So I want to put them all in together, like a big happy family.



Haha it ain't gonna be a happy family when u start overclockin and overvoltin! 



Kornowski said:


> Haha! It's awesome isn't it!



Oh a bit off-topic but, does the Edge II trem system on the RG350DX really suck and get out of tune? Or is it just coming from jealous people all over the ultimate-guitar forum?


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Sep 23, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> and another GTS.





Yay!


----------



## PabloTeK (Sep 23, 2008)

> It had annoyed me so much, I had to teach that little SOB. I made it listen to the entire West Life best of CD. The little bastard;



Harsh no Danny?


----------



## Quiltface (Sep 23, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> Oh a bit off-topic but, does the Edge II trem system on the RG350DX really suck and get out of tune? Or is it just coming from jealous people all over the ultimate-guitar forum?



I haven't noticed...  I've had it for about 5 years.  It goes out of tune eventually but only after a lot of playing and doing a bunch of bar dives.  I have a Jackson with a jackson version floyd and I don't notice a difference between the 2 and the ability to stay in tune.


----------



## pies (Sep 23, 2008)

Congrats man.
Did you try ocing at all?


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 23, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> Nice Danny!  You didn't post a pic of the "after" Tuniq Tower, you know without the dust  Those load temps are perfect man!  Congratz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Omar! 

Off Topic: It's an Edge III, but, Nope, it doesn't go out of tune at all really...



g4m3rof1337 said:


> Yay!







PabloTeK said:


> Harsh no Danny?



Yeah, It totally deserved it though!



pies said:


> Congrats man.
> Did you try ocing at all?



Thanks, man.
Nah, not yet. I will get round to it though!


----------



## PabloTeK (Sep 23, 2008)

> Yeah, It totally deserved it though!



It must have been really bad, I wouldn't even play that junk to my worst enemy!


----------



## just a noob (Sep 23, 2008)

cases are overrated anyway, aren't they? lol


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 23, 2008)

^Haha I know right? F*** them! Desk all the way!


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 23, 2008)

PabloTeK said:


> It must have been really bad, I wouldn't even play that junk to my worst enemy!



He got what he deserved! 



just a noob said:


> cases are overrated anyway, aren't they? lol



Yeah, Totally. You're not cool unless your computer is sitting on a box!


----------



## just a noob (Sep 23, 2008)

mine wont even be sitting on a box


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh, Wow. L33t skills there, lol.


----------



## pies (Sep 24, 2008)

I had one sitting on a piece of wood.
I went to plug a usb device in hit the metal by mistake shut down the computer a few times.


----------



## brian (Sep 24, 2008)

where there goes my downloading cap for the month 

JK dont have one 

anyway nice.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 24, 2008)

pies said:


> I had one sitting on a piece of wood.
> I went to plug a usb device in hit the metal by mistake shut down the computer a few times.



Heh, Real smooth, Chris! 



brian said:


> where there goes my downloading cap for the month
> 
> JK dont have one
> 
> anyway nice.



lol, Sorry  Thanks, Brian!


----------



## aSc1@3 (Sep 25, 2008)

I officially envy you 5 fold.

BTW, before my psu broke, and actually, it's still there, my comp was/is on the carpet(staic risk, eh?)under my desk. My heels have CPU fan cuts...


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2008)

aSc1@3 said:


> I officially envy you 5 fold.
> 
> BTW, before my psu broke, and actually, it's still there, my comp was/is on the carpet(staic risk, eh?)under my desk. My heels have CPU fan cuts...



Haha, Thanks man!

One question, what's 5 fold? 

Nah, none at all, absolutely no chance of static touching your computer


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 25, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> One question, what's 5 fold?



He envies you folded five times, X 5, so five times more than normal!!


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> He envies you folded five times, X 5, so five times more than normal!!



Ah right, lol. That's good news!


----------



## mep916 (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't wait to see it in the 900.


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 25, 2008)

^ Same here! I bet that case, misses its old computer parts! 

BTW, I just saw a review on the Antec Three Hundred, it's not too new but I liked it a lot. LOL


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Can't wait to see it in the 900.





ramodkk said:


> ^ Same here! I bet that case, misses its old computer parts!
> 
> BTW, I just saw a review on the Antec Three Hundred, it's not too new but I liked it a lot. LOL



Ah... Me too! Like, It's been sitting on my floor for months now. Painted and everything. I'm totally diggin' the fact that everything is going to be Black. It'll look awesome me thinks.

I'm debating to leave cathodes out this time, Can you believe that!? 

The Antec 300 is a really, really nice case. It's just like a mini 900 

It should have been called the Antec 450.


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 25, 2008)

Haha, and the 1200 should've been the 1800! 

But yeah, in fact I'm about to go buy a 300 this weekend, gonna mod the heck out of it!!


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> Haha, and the 1200 should've been the 1800!
> 
> But yeah, in fact I'm about to go buy a 300 this weekend, gonna mod the heck out of it!!



Exactly! I'd love to see the Ante 32,000!  Actually, I think they have one coming out soon, I'll grab a picture of it.

Oh, Sweet. Don't forgot, lots of pictures!


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 25, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Exactly! I'd love to see the Ante 32,000!  Actually, I think they have one coming out soon, I'll grab a picture of it.
> 
> Oh, Sweet. Don't forgot, lots of pictures!



Haha I know right? Wait wait! So if those two fans are the exhaust, I imagine how the CPU heatsink/fan looks like! 








And yeah, you know it! I'll hit you guys up with a thread


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2008)

Haha, That's about right... Wait, I recognize that picture, that's the new stock Intel HSF for the i7 CPU's!

Awesome. Can't wait to see it. You're last case mod was just awesome!


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 25, 2008)

Hehe thanks! 

And if that's so, they better come out with some kinda i7 Case then!


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> Hehe thanks!
> 
> And if that's so, they better come out with some kinda i7 Case then!



No problem!

Haha, It'd be massive! Can you imagine!?


----------



## just a noob (Sep 25, 2008)

nah, they're just going to use a miniature black hole to suck in the heat(and maybe whatever else is in your house)


----------



## porterjw (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks nice. Which is bigger, your HSF or your PSU?


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2008)

imsati said:


> Looks nice. Which is bigger, your HSF or your PSU?



Thanks, Jay! Heh, I'm not too sure, I think the PSU wins, just about


----------



## Kesava (Sep 25, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> It's that Kuzba one, nothing but trouble!



Lies, all lies.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 25, 2008)

Kesava said:


> Lies, all lies.



You say that now...


----------



## Kesava (Sep 26, 2008)

I only just read this thead haha


----------



## G25r8cer (Sep 26, 2008)

Thats the nicest looking mobo and setup I have ever seen!!

Nice Work Korn


----------



## mep916 (Sep 26, 2008)

g25racer said:


> Thats the nicest looking mobo and setup I have ever seen!!



You haven't seen much...


----------



## Vizy (Sep 26, 2008)

mep916 said:


> You haven't seen much...



Uh...oh...

Danny, i think mep is calling you out.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Sep 26, 2008)

g25racer said:


> Thats the nicest looking mobo and setup I have ever seen!!



It's a great mobo, I love mine.


----------



## mep916 (Sep 26, 2008)

In all seriousness, it's gonna look really good once it's all together. Especially with an additional GPU. Danny had one of the cleanest cases at CF...


----------



## Vizy (Sep 26, 2008)

mep916 said:


> In all seriousness, it's gonna look really good once it's all together. Especially with an additional GPU. Danny had one of the cleanest cases at CF...



oh danny, it's cool now, he takes it back


----------



## G25r8cer (Sep 26, 2008)

mep916 said:


> You haven't seen much...



LOL  In all truth no I havent


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 26, 2008)

g25racer said:


> Thats the nicest looking mobo and setup I have ever seen!!
> 
> Nice Work Korn



Thanks a lot man! 



Vizy93 said:


> Uh...oh...
> 
> Danny, i think mep is calling you out.



He wouldn't do that if he knew what was good for him! 



g4m3rof1337 said:


> It's a great mobo, I love mine.



Second that!



mep916 said:


> In all seriousness, it's gonna look really good once it's all together. Especially with an additional GPU. Danny had one of the cleanest cases at CF...



Thanks, Mike. There should be less cables in this one as I've gotten a fan controller, so I don't need as many molex's in there, so it should be better


----------



## oscaryu1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Who needs a case?


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 26, 2008)

oscaryu1 said:


> Who needs a case?



Exactly!


----------



## Quiltface (Sep 26, 2008)

oscaryu1 said:


> Who needs a case?



Lawyers


----------



## Shane (Sep 26, 2008)

oscaryu1 said:


> Who needs a case?



yeah as long as you dont spill your coffee your fine


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 26, 2008)

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah as long as you dont spill your coffee your fine



You mean his alcohol? 

BTW, Danny, if you don't have a case, your room is basically your case so how clean your computer is depends on how messy your room is!


----------



## TFT (Sep 26, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> BTW, Danny, if you don't have a case, your room is basically your case so how clean your computer is depends on how messy your room is!



He's playing safe with this baby


----------



## Shane (Sep 26, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> You mean his alcohol?



Well i know he likes the Jack Daniels 


TFT said:


> He's playing safe with this baby



OMG dannys gonna be happy


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 26, 2008)

Haha TFT I love how you always come up with some funny Photoshop art!


----------



## TFT (Sep 26, 2008)

Yea I think if I see Danny log on I'll log off


----------



## mep916 (Sep 27, 2008)

TFT said:


> He's playing safe with this baby



hahahaha


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 27, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> You mean his alcohol?
> 
> BTW, Danny, if you don't have a case, your room is basically your case so how clean your computer is depends on how messy your room is!



My rooms a tip at the moment, lol. Alcohol... I don't know what you're on about... 



Nevakonaza said:


> yeah as long as you dont spill your coffee your fine



Eurgh! Coffee! I never drink hot drinks, so I'm Ok. Haha.



TFT said:


> He's playing safe with this baby



YOU'VE BEEN SPYING ON ME AGAIN!? 



Nevakonaza said:


> Well i know he likes the Jack Daniels



You're correct! 



TFT said:


> Yea I think if I see Danny log on I'll log off



It's a good job you're not logged on, Eh! I can wait...


----------



## Archangel (Sep 27, 2008)

Kornowski said:


>



wauw, that antec 900 is a really nice case, I see why you like it soooo much!   really easy cable management,.. and such.


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 27, 2008)

Archangel said:


> wauw, that antec 900 is a really nice case, I see why you like it soooo much!   really easy cable management,.. and such.



Be gone foul beast!


----------



## Buzz1927 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Be gone foul beast!


She smells a bit..


----------



## Quiltface (Sep 27, 2008)

do you seriously run that without a case?


----------



## Ramodkk (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, do you see a case? 

Just kidding man. But yeah, I think he was having problems with his comp and had to remove/replace/re-install and move around so many pieces of hardware that he decided to leave everything outside. But now that everything's sorted, he'll be puttin that beast back into its habitat


----------



## Archangel (Sep 27, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> But now that everything's sorted, he'll be puttin that beast back into its habitat



trashcan?       (I mean,..   he called me a foul beast! :O   the bugger.)


----------

